# how much can i expect to spend for candy green?



## lowryder456 (May 19, 2003)

i got a 94 lincoln town car. how much can i expect to spend for a candy green paint job
thanks


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

starts at 2500.00 at my shop in michigan


----------



## Jordan (Aug 21, 2003)

I got a 79 chevy truck C-10 that I just had painted candy red, well it cost me about $8800 but it is sharp as hell and it is worth it, candy is so much cause the paint is expensive aout $300 a quart, and you have to lay down a base coat and then go over it and there is so much labor involved, you can't stop in the middle of painting you have to walk the whole length of the vehicle or when you overlap your paint it will be darker, candy paint is ver transparent and hard as hell to blend in right.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jordan_@Nov 3 2003, 11:10 PM
> *paint is expensive aout $300 a quart*


damn bro---where do you buy your candy from????? they are really sticking it to you=====peace 



Last edited by lowriderlife at Nov 4 2003, 02:08 PM


----------



## impala67 (Feb 27, 2003)

No joke! $300 per quart that's ridiculous!! :biggrin:


----------



## lak on 22's (Nov 6, 2003)

for real damn 300 shit down here we get a nasty 3 stage for about 1500 I know you can get everything hok just the paint for about 700


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

for real some one said that to me b4 i was like your crazy in the head for that much i can get some damn flip flop paint haha


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

starts at 2000.at my shop in louisville,ky!!


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

heres one i did!! candy apple red over flaked silver. hok







:biggrin: 



Last edited by chicagosteve at Nov 6 2003, 08:26 AM


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Nov 6 2003, 04:23 PM
> *heres one i did!! candy apple red over flaked silver. hok
> 
> 
> ...


 why does your signature say old school uso member.....were you in?


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 3 2003, 07:31 PM
> *starts at 2500.00 at my shop in michigan*


 really? i have a green s10 and i want to get it painted like a metalic green with flakes how much will that be and ware is your shop located


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

i was in uso chicago chapter many years ago with a 63' .that was before louisville and lex and indy and even before lonny in lima.if you ever talk to lee ask him about steve .back then there was only a small number of members and lee and anthony were runnin it. :biggrin:


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

$300 a quart! :0 :0 :0 Man, you got ripped off!!!


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Nov 6 2003, 07:23 AM
> *heres one i did!! candy apple red over flaked silver. hok
> 
> 
> ...


  My next ride. I love Town Cars.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jordan_@Nov 4 2003, 12:10 AM
> *I got a 79 chevy truck C-10 that I just had painted candy red, well it cost me about $8800 but it is sharp as hell and it is worth it, candy is so much cause the paint is expensive aout $300 a quart, and you have to lay down a base coat and then go over it and there is so much labor involved, you can't stop in the middle of painting you have to walk the whole length of the vehicle or when you overlap your paint it will be darker, candy paint is ver transparent and hard as hell to blend in right. *


  what the fuck i'll sell it to you for 150 a quart :biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jordan_@Nov 3 2003, 11:10 PM
> *I got a 79 chevy truck C-10 that I just had painted candy red, well it cost me about $8800 but it is sharp as hell and it is worth it, candy is so much cause the paint is expensive aout $300 a quart, and you have to lay down a base coat and then go over it and there is so much labor involved, you can't stop in the middle of painting you have to walk the whole length of the vehicle or when you overlap your paint it will be darker, candy paint is ver transparent and hard as hell to blend in right. *


shoulda bout your paint here its only $33.00 a quart












look at signature 



Last edited by umlolo at Nov 9 2003, 04:01 PM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jordan_@Nov 4 2003, 12:10 AM
> *I got a 79 chevy truck C-10 that I just had painted candy red, well it cost me about $8800 but it is sharp as hell and it is worth it, candy is so much cause the paint is expensive aout $300 a quart, and you have to lay down a base coat and then go over it and there is so much labor involved, you can't stop in the middle of painting you have to walk the whole length of the vehicle or when you overlap your paint it will be darker, candy paint is ver transparent and hard as hell to blend in right. *


 Holy shit! You got jacked!!!! :0


----------



## Soggydoggie (Sep 14, 2003)

Can the public buy straight out from HOK ? , or gotta be a shop, or dealer, or somethin?

Also, is there any other people like HOK, that are kind of known, or anything,... for custom paints, and such?


----------

